# The Heartbreak of Fuzz in a Glaze



## Dossi (Nov 16, 2013)

aacckk!! help! Does anyone else have a problem with fuzz...little bits of stuff, mostly the size of fine grains of sand..showing up in your glazes? I don't do a lot of oil painting..more casein and acrylic..but this is something I have noticed about oil painting: fuzz.

My brushes are clean, my palette is clean, I wipe the panel or canvas down before I start. But every time I paint with oils, I see fuzz or little dots of stuff. I tend to paint with very thin washes of color (oil paint, medium, gamsol and a bit of cold wax). Maybe painting thin is the problem - if I painted thicker I wouldn't see the fuzz. Regardless - it really shows up in a darker glaze. I have no idea where it comes from and am so frustrated after having to repeatedly wipe back a dark glaze (using a micro-fiber cloth) until I was satisfied that it looked clean. I have even wondered if this was perhaps pigment? i know that some colors are just rougher in terms of pigment, but I am using Gamblin alkyds and I know they are quality.

I have noticed this, too, with a glaze of lighter colors, but after it dried, I couldn't see it at all.

If I stand 2 feet away, I can't see the fuzzy bits...it's only up close. But I feel it detracts from the painting.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## emisitano (Feb 26, 2014)

If you go to a museum and look at oil paintings, you will see hairs and fuzz there too. 

I take the big pieces out with a tweezer, and just kind of deal with anything too small to pick out.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

My painting are usually given a hair or two from my cat -she just thinks thats great!


----------

